# Carly Rae Jepsen: Mit Justin Bieber auf Tour



## beachkini (7 Juni 2012)

​
Justin Bieber ist schon lange ein Fan von ihr und auch in Deutschland kommt Carly Rae Jepsen mit ihrem Song “Call Me Maybe” gut an. Die Single wurde hierzulande über 150.000 Mal verkauft, was der junge Sängerin eine Gold-Auszeichnung einbringt. In den iTunes-Download-Charts schaffte es Carly Rae bereits auf Platz 2, in den Media Control Charts auf Platz 3. Stars wie Justin Bieber, seine Freundin Selena Gomez, Ashley Tisdale und viele andere rührten kräftig die Werbetrommel für den Song und drehten sogar ein lustiges Video dazu. Auch Katy Perry und James Franco stehen total auf “Call Me Maybe”.

Nach dem Charterfolg geht es für Carly Rae Jepsen jetzt auf die große Bühne. Sie geht mit Justin Bieber auf US-Tour und kann sich auf ausverkaufte Konzerte freuen, denn die Tour war innerhalb kürzester Zeit komplett ausverkauft. Im September soll dann das neue Album der Kanadierin erscheinen.

In ihrer Heimat war Carly Rae Jepsen schon vor “Call Me Maybe” erfolgreich, schaffte es in der Castingshow “Canadian Idol” auf den dritten Platz. Doch erst der kräftigen Werbung durch ihren Landsmann Justin Bieber hat sie es zu verdanken, dass sie jetzt auch international bekannt ist. Das verschaffte ihr auch einen Vertrag mit Justins Manager Scooter Braun und dessen Label. Mittlerweile läuft der Song der 26-Jährigen rauf und runter und auch im deutschen TV präsentierte sie ihn bereits. Vielleicht kommt sie mit ihrem neuen Album dann ja auch schon bald auf Deutschland-Tour.

Die letzten Bilder:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...-garden-arena-las-vegas-20-05-2012-x-7-a.html
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...aulle-airport-paris-france-31-5-2012-x20.html


----------



## Q (8 Juni 2012)

für die Karriere machen manche ja alles happy09


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2012)

die Kleine ist süß


----------

